# darsi arie



## tatitati (10 Dicembre 2008)

ho "un'amica" che si da un sacco di arie. abbiamo in comune una conoscenza che ha il padre in ospedale. purtroppo non ho più i suoi n umeri per colpa del solito telefonino. quindi ho perso il contatto. le ho chiesto gentilmente di ridarmi il numero. e lei. devo chiedere il permesso.
si è beccata un vaffa di quelli.


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2008)

mi sembra sia stata corretta:
 non vorresti la stessa cosa chiedessero il tuo?


----------



## tatitati (10 Dicembre 2008)

minnie. ho sempre avuto i numeri dell'altra persona. siamo amiche da sempre. ho  solo perso i numeri. ci sentivamo ogni settimana. mi sembra assurdo chiedere il permesso per darmi dei numeri che ho sempre avuto. cmq non importa. le ho scritto una mail. speriamo la legga.


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Dicembre 2008)

Brutta gente quella che si crede chissà chi...non sopporto proprio questa categoria


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Brutta gente quella che si crede chissà chi...non sopporto proprio questa categoria


 
anche io, anche io....


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche io, anche io....


lo noto soprattutto nelle donne (ovviamente ci sono anche tanti uomini del genere) è a pelle...non appena percepisco che fanno parte della categoria io mi chiudo a riccio


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2008)

sopporto di meno i falsi modesti , i finti umili e gli adulatori melensi
augh


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sopporto di meno i falsi modesti , i finti umili e gli adulatori melensi
> augh


 
beh, certamente sono molto fastidiosi anche questi ma il fatto che una persona si dia delle arie presuppone che si reputa + di me senza magari conoscermi nemmeno. e questo mi fa imbufalire


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Dicembre 2008)

più che altro chi sente il bisogno di darsi un'aria è uno sfigato.


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro chi sente il bisogno di darsi un'aria è uno sfigato.


 
perfettamente d'accordo!


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2008)

se poi è viziata ancor di più


----------



## tatitati (10 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se poi è viziata ancor di più


----------



## Old sperella (10 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lo noto soprattutto nelle donne (ovviamente ci sono anche tanti uomini del genere) è a pelle...non appena percepisco che fanno parte della categoria io mi chiudo a riccio


anche io


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2008)

*In effetti*

Con chi se la tira vale sempre la solita indifferenza...
Certo che in questo caso specifico, trattandosi di vecchia amicizia ed avendo dato spiegazione più che valida circa il motivo della richiesta del numero che per altro aveva ed ha smarrito, tatina non ha torto ad essere indispettita...
Varrà per la prossima volta, non sarà quella la persona a cui riferirsi!!!
Bruja


----------



## Nordica (10 Dicembre 2008)

*Senti chi parla................*

Io trovo che sul forum esista una certa difficoltà ad entrare in simpatia con certi utenti!

spesso sono stata snobbata, senza ragione e senza aver scritto nulla d'offensivo!

cosa non corretta su un forum, perché se si vuole una discussione soltanto con "certe" persone ed si vuole escludere altre, bisognerebbe rivolgersi ad una chat privata e non un forum pubblico!

per esempio Bruja di recente ha commentato una mia scerzosa richiesta di aiuto a Giobbe con; ma sei sicura che lui ha voglia di risponderti?

si, ne sono sicura. con Giobbe ho stabilito un contatto molto amichevole e sono molto sicura che lui abbia voglia di rispondere a tutte le mio domande!

nonostante tutto tengo a dire che tanti utenti invece mi sono entrate nel cuore e mi sento ripagata con affetto!


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Io trovo che sul forum esista una certa difficoltà ad entrare in simpatia con certi utenti!
> 
> spesso sono stata snobbata, senza ragione e senza aver scritto nulla d'offensivo!
> 
> cosa non corretta su un forum, perché se si vuole una discussione soltanto con "certe" persone ed si vuole escludere altre, bisognerebbe rivolgersi ad una chat privata e non un forum pubblico!


Ninna...


----------



## Nordica (10 Dicembre 2008)

specifico che non ho nulla incontrario a Bruja, anzi mi sembra una persona molto colta ed intelligente. spesso mi chiedo come cavolo fà a scrivere così tanto (come testo) in così poco tempo e nello stesso momento dare un senso a quello che scrive!

ma fa parte delle persone molto chiuse nei miei confronti e con quale non ho avuto tanto da dire!


----------



## Nordica (10 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ninna...








   ...Mk!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Io trovo che sul forum esista una certa difficoltà ad entrare in simpatia con certi utenti!
> 
> spesso sono stata snobbata, senza ragione e senza aver scritto nulla d'offensivo!
> 
> ...


Ci si deve conoscere e far conoscere tutto qui Ninna ...esattamente come quando si frequenta un gruppo consolidato e si è new entry .
Poi ovviamente anche qui c'è chi non ha minimamente interesse ad ampliare le conoscenze e quindi tende ad ignorare "alcuni" nuovi ...ma chissene frega !


----------



## Grande82 (10 Dicembre 2008)

Consideriamo pure che non tutti si esprimono così come a noi pare normale e giusto ma hanno proprie modalità di interazione...


----------



## Nordica (10 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ci si deve conoscere e far conoscere tutto qui Ninna ...esattamente come quando si frequenta un gruppo consolidato e si è new entry .
> Poi ovviamente anche qui c'è chi non ha minimamente interesse ad ampliare le conoscenze e quindi tende ad ignorare "alcuni" nuovi ...ma chissene frega !


 
non e che non dormo la notte, ed e giusto come dici te che bisogna farsi conoscere come se fosse nel mondo reale e non virtuale!

non possiamo piacere a tutti, l'importante che piacciamo a quelli che consideriamo più importanti, ed a noi stessi!

e allora sono soddisfatta!


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho "un'amica" che si da un sacco di arie. abbiamo in comune una conoscenza che ha il padre in ospedale. purtroppo non ho più i suoi n umeri per colpa del solito telefonino. quindi ho perso il contatto. le ho chiesto gentilmente di ridarmi il numero. e lei. devo chiedere il permesso.
> si è beccata un vaffa di quelli.


Tatì, scusa se mi permetto. Il non dare un numero di telefono cellulare, come il non dare quello di rete fissa (per chi, come me lo ha riservato) o il non dare l'indirizzo d'una persona, non mi sembra direttamente proporzionabile al tirarsela.
Tirarsela...è, per esempio, i colleghi (miei) che con i 'terrestri' se la tirano come se, per diventare pilota si necessitassero 20 lauree e 40 diplomi di scuola media superiore (anche in questo caso, non vedrei il perchè tirarsela). E che dire delle assistenti di volo, che di loro ho tanto rispetto ma che, in fin dei conti sono cameriere (per dovere di cronaca è comunque giusto e doveroso sottolineare che sono ben addestrate ad intervenire in caso di necessità per la sicurezza dei passeggeri).
Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tatì, scusa se mi permetto. Il non dare un numero di telefono cellulare, come il non dare quello di rete fissa (per chi, come me lo ha riservato) o il non dare l'indirizzo d'una persona, non mi sembra direttamente proporzionabile al tirarsela.
> Tirarsela...è, per esempio, i colleghi (miei) che con i 'terrestri' se la tirano come se, per diventare pilota si necessitassero 20 lauree e 40 diplomi di scuola media superiore (anche in questo caso, non vedrei il perchè tirarsela). E che dire delle assistenti di volo, che di loro ho tanto rispetto ma che, in fin dei conti sono cameriere (per dovere di cronaca è comunque giusto e doveroso sottolineare che sono ben addestrate ad intervenire in caso di necessità per la sicurezza dei passeggeri).
> Airforever


Sinceramente tutta questa riservatezza mi fa ridere.
Ma chi vuoi che ci voglia?! Solo persone che ci conoscono e se, dopo la prima telefonata, non abbiamo più voglia di parlarci basta non rispondere.
A me sembra che tutti soffrano della "sindrome del vip" e credano, vogliano credere, sperino che si siano attivati fan club pronti a riempirli di telefonate e sms ...
Persone davvero conosciute (non tronisti e smandrappate televisive) non si pongono questi problemi!


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tatì, scusa se mi permetto. Il non dare un numero di telefono cellulare, come il non dare quello di rete fissa (per chi, come me lo ha riservato) o il non dare l'indirizzo d'una persona, non mi sembra direttamente proporzionabile al tirarsela.
> Tirarsela...è, per esempio, i colleghi (miei) che con i 'terrestri' se la tirano come se, per diventare pilota si necessitassero 20 lauree e 40 diplomi di scuola media superiore (anche in questo caso, non vedrei il perchè tirarsela). E che dire delle assistenti di volo, che di loro ho tanto rispetto ma che, in fin dei conti sono cameriere (per dovere di cronaca è comunque giusto e doveroso sottolineare che sono ben addestrate ad intervenire in caso di necessità per la sicurezza dei passeggeri).
> Airforever


Quoto (anche sulle cameriere, con tutto il rispetto eh, però è così...).


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Consideriamo pure che non tutti si esprimono così *come a noi pare normale e giusto* ma hanno proprie modalità di interazione...


A noi chi?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Consideriamo pure che non tutti si esprimono così come a noi pare normale e giusto ma hanno proprie modalità di interazione...


Certamente sì !



Ninna ha detto:


> non e che non dormo la notte, ed e giusto come dici te che bisogna farsi conoscere come se fosse nel mondo reale e non virtuale!
> 
> non possiamo piacere a tutti, l'importante che piacciamo a quelli che consideriamo più importanti, ed a noi stessi!
> 
> e allora sono soddisfatta!


Anche nel virtuale si instaurano rapporti d'amicizia , e chiaramente di inimicizia .



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente tutta questa riservatezza mi fa ridere.
> Ma chi vuoi che ci voglia?! Solo persone che ci conoscono e se, dopo la prima telefonata, non abbiamo più voglia di parlarci basta non rispondere.
> *A me sembra che tutti soffrano della "sindrome del vip"* e credano, vogliano credere, sperino che si siano attivati fan club pronti a riempirli di telefonate e sms ...
> Persone davvero conosciute (non tronisti e smandrappate televisive) non si pongono questi problemi!
















   ,ancor di più rapportata nella situazione che ha raccontato la Tati 



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A noi chi?


In generale Mk , non tutti ci rapportiamo allo stesso modo agli altri


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> In generale Mk , *non tutti ci rapportiamo allo stesso modo agli altri*


Sottolineavo appositamente per questo motivo. L'importante è il rapportarsi.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sottolineavo appositamente per questo motivo. L'importante è il rapportarsi.


Ma anche no , se non ci va ! Ovvero se mi leggi una , due , tre volte e ti sto sulle balle mi ignori e morta là .
Mi sembra la cosa più naturale del mondo , qui in un forum o nella realtà del quotidiano .


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma anche no , se non ci va ! Ovvero se mi leggi una , due , tre volte e ti sto sulle balle mi ignori e morta là .
> Mi sembra la cosa più naturale del mondo , qui in un forum o nella realtà del quotidiano .


Ma se non ci va perchè stare in un forum?


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente tutta questa riservatezza mi fa ridere.
> Ma chi vuoi che ci voglia?! Solo persone che ci conoscono e se, dopo la prima telefonata, non abbiamo più voglia di parlarci basta non rispondere.
> A me sembra che tutti soffrano della "sindrome del vip" e credano, vogliano credere, sperino che si siano attivati fan club pronti a riempirli di telefonate e sms ...
> Persone davvero conosciute (non tronisti e smandrappate televisive) non si pongono questi problemi!


 alla mia riservatezza tengo e non vuol dire che chissà chi pensi essere .sono padrona di decidere di dare solo a chi decido io il mio numero come altre informazioni private e così preferirei facessero gli altri con me.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma se non ci va perchè stare in un forum?


ci va ma facciamo ( o alcuni fanno ) una selezione , starci non significa che per forza ci si debba rapportare con tutti indistintamente .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla mia riservatezza tengo e non vuol dire che chissà chi pensi essere .sono padrona di decidere di dare solo a chi decido io il mio numero come altre informazioni private e così preferirei facessero gli altri con me.


 Non si sta parlando però di riservatezza in generale, se no qui pubblicheremmo tutti i nostri indirizzi.
Nel caso specifico Tati parlava di una conoscente di cui aveva il numero e che l'ha perso per un incidente occorso al cellulare. Considerare quel numero un dato riservato mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
Io non darei mai il numero di una mia collega a chi mi fermasse per strada, ma non avrei problema a darlo a un'altra che l'ha perso. Tante volte è successo tra noi e non è poi accaduto che la collega di cui era stato diffuso quel dato riservato fosse importunata.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ci va ma facciamo ( o alcuni fanno ) una selezione , starci non significa che per forza ci si debba rapportare con tutti indistintamente .


Mi pare più che evidente...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2008)

Ci sono un sacco di cose abbastanza evidenti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque mi sembra ovvio che si creino simpatie e antipatie... non vedo come potrebbe essere diversamente


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tatì, scusa se mi permetto. Il non dare un numero di telefono cellulare, come il non dare quello di rete fissa (per chi, come me lo ha riservato) o il non dare l'indirizzo d'una persona, non mi sembra direttamente proporzionabile al tirarsela.
> Tirarsela...è, per esempio, i colleghi (miei) che con i 'terrestri' se la tirano come se, per diventare pilota si necessitassero 20 lauree e 40 diplomi di scuola media superiore (anche in questo caso, non vedrei il perchè tirarsela). E che dire delle assistenti di volo, che di loro ho tanto rispetto ma che, in fin dei conti sono cameriere (per dovere di cronaca è comunque giusto e doveroso sottolineare che sono ben addestrate ad intervenire in caso di necessità per la sicurezza dei passeggeri).
> Airforever


 
ciccio io quei numeri già li avevo.. da anni.. li ho persi con la rubrica del cell.. quindi che non mi venga a fare la segretaria della mia amica per il musino da stronza glielo spacco


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente tutta questa riservatezza mi fa ridere.
> Ma chi vuoi che ci voglia?! Solo persone che ci conoscono e se, dopo la prima telefonata, non abbiamo più voglia di parlarci basta non rispondere.
> A me sembra che tutti soffrano della "sindrome del vip" e credano, vogliano credere, sperino che si siano attivati fan club pronti a riempirli di telefonate e sms ...
> Persone davvero conosciute (non tronisti e smandrappate televisive) non si pongono questi problemi!


minkia io che quoto la persa!!!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente tutta questa riservatezza mi fa ridere.
> Ma chi vuoi che ci voglia?! Solo persone che ci conoscono e se, dopo la prima telefonata, non abbiamo più voglia di parlarci basta non rispondere.
> A me sembra  *vogliano credere, sperino che si siano attivati fan club pronti a riempirli di telefonate e sms ...*
> Persone davvero conosciute (non tronisti e smandrappate teleche tutti soffrano della "sindrome del vip" e credano,visive) non si pongono questi problemi!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non si sta parlando però di riservatezza in generale, se no qui pubblicheremmo tutti i nostri indirizzi.*
> *Nel caso specifico Tati parlava di una conoscente* di cui aveva il numero e che l'ha perso per un incidente occorso al cellulare. Considerare quel numero un dato riservato mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
> Io non darei mai il numero di una mia collega a chi mi fermasse per strada, ma non avrei problema a darlo a un'altra che l'ha perso. Tante volte è successo tra noi e non è poi accaduto che la collega di cui era stato diffuso quel dato riservato fosse importunata.


il succo è che del mio numero decido io se è opportuno darlo o ridarlo, e non occorre essere vips per desiderare di non essere messi nelle condizioni sgradevoli di non rispondere


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il succo è che del mio numero decido io se è opportuno darlo o ridarlo, e non occorre essere vips per desiderare di non essere messi nelle condizioni sgradevoli di non rispondere


 
minni va bene, ma no è il mio caso.. è un'amica di cui ho perso i numeri non è che non mi vuole parlare e quando la chiamo non risponde...


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ci va ma facciamo ( o alcuni fanno ) una selezione , starci non significa che per forza ci si debba rapportare con tutti indistintamente .


eh brava sperella! quoto in pieno.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> minni va bene, ma no è il mio caso.. è un'amica di cui ho perso i numeri non è che non mi vuole parlare e quando la chiamo non risponde...


 parlavo in generale, tatina


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2008)

Io generalmente mi comporto come si è comportata la conoscente di tatina.
Non posso sapere se OGGI l'amica comune avrebbe di nuovo dato il numero a tatina ... magari sperava proprio che tatina lo perdesse ergo non glielo do. Al massimo le chiedo se posso dare a tatina di nuovo il numero.


----------



## ranatan (11 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io generalmente mi comporto come si è comportata la conoscente di tatina.
> Non posso sapere se OGGI l'amica comune avrebbe di nuovo dato il numero a tatina ... magari sperava proprio che tatina lo perdesse ergo non glielo do. Al massimo le chiedo se posso dare a tatina di nuovo il numero.


Va beh, dai, mi pare davvero esagerato.
Se lei non avesse perso il cellulare, il numero ce l'avrebbe ancora no? Quindi cosa cambia? 
Diciamo che se l'amica avesse proprio voluto chiedere il permesso prima di ridare il numero poteva dire a tatina che in quel momento non poteva inviarglielo e nel frattempo chiedere il permesso all'altra tizia....


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Va beh, dai, mi pare davvero esagerato.
> Se lei non avesse perso il cellulare, il numero ce l'avrebbe ancora no? Quindi cosa cambia?
> Diciamo che se l'amica avesse proprio voluto chiedere il permesso prima di ridare il numero poteva dire a tatina che in quel momento non poteva inviarglielo e nel frattempo chiedere il permesso all'altra tizia....


Se vogliamo fare i fiscali magari l'amica ha cambiato il numero proprio per non farlo avere a tatina (oh io ipotizzo eh). D'accordo sul darglielo dopo aver chiesto il permesso.


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io generalmente mi comporto come si è comportata la conoscente di tatina.
> Non posso sapere se OGGI l'amica comune avrebbe di nuovo dato il numero a tatina ... magari sperava proprio che tatina lo perdesse ergo non glielo do. Al massimo le chiedo se posso dare a tatina di nuovo il numero.


 
invece me l'ha ridato la mia amica personalmente senza intermediari.. fregati tutti ciapà chì e porta a cà


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> invece me l'ha ridato la mia amica personalmente senza intermediari.. fregati tutti ciapà chì e porta a cà


 meglio così ma io parlavo in generale  e non del fatto specifico


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A noi chi?


 noi generico. 
Ognuno di noi ha un pensiero: io mi rapporto ed esprimo così, se pinco non fa lo stesso vuol dire che.. (e giudichiamo coi nostri metri di giudizio, ad es che quella persona ci odia o non ci considera).
In realtà le altre persone hanno metri di giudizio e sensibilità differenti e si rapportano in modi che a volte neppure immagineremmo!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sottolineavo appositamente per questo motivo. L'importante è il rapportarsi.


 non è detto!
Per es appena entrata nel forum verena mi rispondeva 10 volte e bruja una o meno.
A me pareva che bruja mi ignorasse ma ho poi visto che lei si rapporta inq eusto modo. A volte non interviene per niente. Non vuol dire che non legag o non le interessi e poi non rielabori tutte le informazioni in un'unica volta. O non scelga invece che è meglio tacere. 
Ho preso bruja come esempio, ma i casi sono infiniti. Io stessa a volte scrivo 10consigli se non cento, altre volte non ho nulla da dire o ritengo che sia meglio il silenzio o non mi va a me di parlare quel giorno perchè mi girano i cambasisi.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho "un'amica" che si da un sacco di arie. abbiamo in comune una conoscenza che ha il padre in ospedale. purtroppo non ho più i suoi n umeri per colpa del solito telefonino. quindi ho perso il contatto. le ho chiesto gentilmente di ridarmi il numero. e lei. devo chiedere il permesso.
> si è beccata un vaffa di quelli.


A proposito di arie.... ma voi li fate i peti?

Trovo il peto assolutamente liberatorio, quasi come il turpiloquio. 

Con l'età sono diventato assai peteggiante; peteggio dovunque, preferendo il peto fragoroso a quello silente e pestilenziale.

Ho provato a modulare i miei peti. E' difficilissimo, si ottengono, nella migliore delle ipotesi, misteriose cacofonie (ehehehe), da fare invidia ad una sonata di Nono.

Quando devo fare un peto, prediligo ambienti dall'acustica grave, quali, ad esempio, navate di cattedrali, sotterranei, ascensori (non moquettati, perchè la moquette rovina l'acustica), sale riunioni con l palchetto (o parquet, che dir si voglia).

Anche i veicoli sono ottime location per petare. I miei preferiti sono le automobili e gli aviogetti. L'aria s'insinua fra la braga ed il sedile trovando la strada di minor resistenza e scorrendo via docile ed ubbidiende alle leggi della dinamica dei fluidi.

Mi piace petare. Considero lo scoreggiamento un'attività assolutamente cosmica.


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> meglio così ma io parlavo in generale e non del fatto specifico


 
ho capito.. 
ma a me piace mettere i puntini sulle i


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> A proposito di arie.... ma voi li fate i peti?
> 
> Trovo il peto assolutamente liberatorio, quasi come il turpiloquio.
> 
> ...


 
mi sa che di aria nel cervello ne hai pure tanta. e difatti la butti fuori tutta.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> A proposito di arie.... ma voi li fate i peti?
> 
> Trovo il peto assolutamente liberatorio, quasi come il turpiloquio.
> 
> ...


 santanastasia quest'oggi dove ti giri ti giri rischi l'arma chimica!


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> santanastasia quest'oggi dove ti giri ti giri rischi l'arma chimica!


bella quella faccina!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> A proposito di arie.... ma voi li fate i peti?
> 
> Trovo il peto assolutamente liberatorio, quasi come il turpiloquio.
> 
> ...


Mi prostro al tuo cospetto, dovendo ammettere oltre ogni dubbio la netta inferiorità del mio grezzo giocar di rima rispetto a cotanto esempio di alta poesia.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> A proposito di arie.... ma voi li fate i peti?
> 
> Trovo il peto assolutamente liberatorio, quasi come il turpiloquio.
> 
> ...


 

















  mi sto brugolizzando


----------



## tatitati (11 Dicembre 2008)

è grave.. secondo me ieri è caduta ben altra neve...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi sto brugolizzando


Forse qui ce ne sono davvero i presupposti.......


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mi sa che di aria nel cervello ne hai pure tanta. e difatti la butti fuori tutta.


 
se c'avesse aria nel cervello nn ci sarebbe il vuoto....come invece il ragionamento che fa suggerisce di pensare....


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> se c'avesse aria nel cervello nn ci sarebbe il vuoto....come invece il ragionamento che fa suggerisce di pensare....


 
oddio, stiamo filosofeggiando sui peti!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> santanastasia quest'oggi dove ti giri ti giri rischi l'arma chimica!


sto mangiando i fagioli, vi faccio sapere


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sto mangiando i fagioli, vi faccio sapere


 
ma anche no, grazie!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma anche no, grazie!


vabbè, allora avverto solo brugola e lineadombra


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> vabbè, allora avverto solo brugola e lineadombra


in effetti loro sembrerebbero i diretti interessati


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sto mangiando i fagioli, vi faccio sapere


 ben gentile...ma 
 si metta pure in contatto con il signor linea.ne sarà veramente entusiasta e forse anche più in ombra


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> specifico che non ho nulla incontrario a Bruja, anzi mi sembra una persona molto colta ed intelligente. spesso mi chiedo come cavolo fà a scrivere così tanto (come testo) in così poco tempo e nello stesso momento dare un senso a quello che scrive!
> 
> ma fa parte delle persone molto chiuse nei miei confronti e con quale non ho avuto tanto da dire!


Premetto che probabilmente mi capita spesso di non mettere dopo una frase la solita faccina commentante che darebbe senso al tono stesso della frase, ma quell'episodio era veramente detto in senso discorsivo.
A volte l'ironia somiglia alle pasquinate, sembra una battutaccia ma é solo un motto di spirito. 
Comunque poiché hai deciso di essere chiara lo sarò anch'io e lo faccio ora non per scarsa volontà personale ma perché non sempre trovo il tempo e l'occasione di chiarire.
Nel tuo caso non ho alcuna antipatia nè ti discrimino, é solo che spesso i tuoi post sono di commenti stringati a cui non c'é molto da aggiungere, inoltre spesso ti ho trovata contraddittoria. 
La tua vicenda credo di ricordarla abbastanza bene ma a me non é ancora veramente chiaro come sia la tua posizione verso quello che consideri il tuo partner.  Cerco di essere più chiara, non riesco a commentare in modo concreto alle tue esternazioni perché sono sempre velate da una forma di malinteso che intercorre fra voi due. A volte sembri profondamente delusa e disillusa, altre sei costruttiva e positiva, altre hai dei fatalismi quasi orientali, e comunque malsopporti il suo atteggiamento ma pare che di fattivo non ci sia nulla che possa essere fatto.
Lo dico con la massima sincerità, trasparenza e chiarezza, io Ninna non ho capito veramente come tu voglia che sia la tua prospettiva esistenziale e sentimentale. Certamente sarà un mio limite o una mia incapacità di compenetrare la tua visione delle cose, che altri/e avranno forse fatto con più successo; io non avendo ben compreso òl'interezza della situazione perché credo che qualcosa mi sfugga, piuttosto che parlare tanto per dar fiato, mi astengo dal fare commenti perché, di solito, prima di farli, cerco sempre di capire cosa si agiti veramente dentro la persona che scrive.
Più che chiusa con te io non riesco a capire come possa commentare in modo costruttivo, dato quanto ho esposto, i tuoi interventi e me ne scuso, ma non é certo per spocchia o supponenza che lo faccio, ma per mancanza di riferimenti che motivino una risposta costruttiva.
Spero di aver almeno chiarito che la mia é solo una posizione di attesa di ulteriori possibili comprensioni e non certamente di emarginazione.
Bruja


----------



## MK (11 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi prostro al tuo cospetto, dovendo ammettere oltre ogni dubbio la netta inferiorità del mio grezzo giocar di rima rispetto a cotanto esempio di alta poesia.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi sto brugolizzando


 
Chissà se smartellavano anche Giordano Bruno........


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> vabbè, allora avverto solo brugola e lineadombra


 
Brugola peta? Lo sapevo che era la dona della mia vita. Avanzo istanza di copula con accompagnamento di fanfara.


----------



## Old matilde (11 Dicembre 2008)

... qui tira un'aria strana


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Brugola peta? Lo sapevo che era la dona della mia vita. Avanzo istanza di copula con accompagnamento di fanfara.


stiamo organizzando un mega peto party per capodanno.
dai..stappa anche tu un crodino!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*matilde*



matilde ha detto:


> ... qui tira un'aria strana


Non sottilizzare, da dovunque esca, sempre aria é... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> stiamo organizzando un mega peto party per capodanno.
> dai..stappa anche tu un crodino!!


No peto.... no party!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ... qui tira un'aria strana


Eau de fogn....


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> No peto.... no party!


porta un amico bono


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> porta un amico bono


.... e ridalli con stò amico bono... io sono bono e.... aereo  (è così che gonfio la gobba).


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> .... e *ridalli con stò amico bono*... io sono bono e.... aereo (è così che gonfio la gobba).


quindi ci daremo delle arie insieme?


----------



## Nordica (11 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premetto che probabilmente mi capita spesso di non mettere dopo una frase la solita faccina commentante che darebbe senso al tono stesso della frase, ma quell'episodio era veramente detto in senso discorsivo.
> A volte l'ironia somiglia alle pasquinate, sembra una battutaccia ma é solo un motto di spirito.
> Comunque poiché hai deciso di essere chiara lo sarò anch'io e lo faccio ora non per scarsa volontà personale ma perché non sempre trovo il tempo e l'occasione di chiarire.
> Nel tuo caso non ho alcuna antipatia nè ti discrimino, é solo che spesso i tuoi post sono di commenti stringati a cui non c'é molto da aggiungere, inoltre spesso ti ho trovata contraddittoria.
> ...


Ammiro la tua capacità di espressione! 

Non ce nessun bisogno di scusarsi, non hai mai fatto nulla di male nei miei confronti!

Ammetto di essere un po’ labile nei miei pensieri riguardanti mio marito!
La causa di questa labilità è che io spesso scrivo quello che mi passa per la mente, senza riflettere tanto su! 
Il giorno che magari appena ho litigato e sono triste mi esprimo in un certo modo! 
Il giorno dopo, dopo aver discusso sulla lite e rimarginato le ferite, magari lo penso in un altro modo! 
Da non escludere il giorno che cazzeggio soltanto e non ha nessun senso quello che scrivo, oltre a farmi passare del tempo in modo piacevole!

Mi hanno sempre detto di pensare prima di parlare/scrivere, ma sono molto spontanea e mi viene difficile farlo! 

Ca da considerare anché il fatto che il mio italiano sia abbastanza scadente e magari non riesco sempre far capire quello che vorrei!

Ecco perché spesso ho cancellato delle cavolate che magari ho scritto, perché da sola rileggendolo mene rendevo conto da sola, o magari avevo scritto una cosa troppo personale per essere divulgato su un forum pubblico!

In fondo amo mio marito e vorrei vivere felice e serena per sempre con lui! 
Siamo (sono) appena usciti da una crisi durata quasi due anni, ecco perché spesso sono contradditorio nei miei pensieri, perché oggi non vivo più come vivevo ieri, e sono piuttosto confusa io stessa!

Sono comunque contenta che hai speso il tempo per rispondermi, già questo e una grande soddisfazione, e ti ringrazio!

Ciao


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi ci daremo delle arie insieme?


Sì, ci arieggeremo...!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sottilizzare, da dovunque esca, sempre aria é...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








anche i rutti in effetti...
seeee, bando allo svacco (avete mai sentito le mucche che fanno?) dicevo:
io la trovo una delixcatezza non dare il n di cell per interposta persona
sarò ARIOSA!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Eau de fogn....


ò de avance de combustion flambè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?

allora cedilo a me l'amico bbbono eh


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ò de avance de combustion flambè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho amici boni, anzi, non ho amici proprio (per via che peteggio)


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ?
> 
> allora cedilo a me l'amico bbbono eh


eh no carina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'amico bbono è mio!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Chissà se smartellavano anche Giordano Bruno........


Qualcuno che mi batte in modestia, eh?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qualcuno che mi batte in modestia, eh?


 
Noblesse..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Noblesse..........


Ti g'avré la nobless, ma ti spùzzat istess


----------



## Old Lineadombra (11 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti g'avré la nobless, ma ti spùzzat istess


 
...... de pet!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi ci daremo delle arie insieme?





Lineadombra ha detto:


> Sì, ci arieggeremo...!





Brugola ha detto:


> eh no carina!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avida


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si sta parlando però di riservatezza in generale, se no qui pubblicheremmo tutti i nostri indirizzi.
> Nel caso specifico Tati parlava di una conoscente di cui aveva il numero e che l'ha perso per un incidente occorso al cellulare. Considerare quel numero un dato riservato mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
> Io non darei mai il numero di una mia collega a chi mi fermasse per strada, *ma non avrei problema a darlo a un'altra che l'ha perso*. Tante volte è successo tra noi e non è poi accaduto che la collega di cui era stato diffuso quel dato riservato fosse importunata.


...ma se davvero l'aveva... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*matilde*



matilde ha detto:


> anche i rutti in effetti...
> seeee, bando allo svacco (avete mai sentito le mucche che fanno?) dicevo:
> io la trovo una delixcatezza non dare il n di cell per interposta persona
> sarò ARIOSA!


Condivido il concetto, e proprio per questo l'idea era che date le circostanze descritte, forse era possibile un'eccezione. 
Si tratta solo di un'opinione personale che non pretende condivisione, o forse mi rapporto con le mie amicizie che, per la grande affidabilità e per la mirata contestualità, avrebbero ragionato così. 
Ma ripeto sempre fatto salvo il concetto di discrezione.
Bruja  

p.s. Occhio alla definizione "ariosa"... di solito si intende fuori porta o molto periferica...


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> Ammiro la tua capacità di espressione!
> 
> Non ce nessun bisogno di scusarsi, non hai mai fatto nulla di male nei miei confronti!
> 
> ...


 Ho solo cercato di rispondere a tue precise domande che, come vedi, hanno avuto delle semplici risposte che credo potessi darti anche tu con un po' più di calma e un po' meno impulsività. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prova a "metterti alla prova"...
Bruja


----------



## Nordica (11 Dicembre 2008)

*Bruja*

il mio cammino é appena cominciato!

ma sto' già raccolgendo dei miglioramenti da quando frequento questo sito!

si vede che avevo bisogno di raccontare i miei problemi, le mie incertezze!

più che altro ho guardagnato sulla stima in mestessa, che era calato parecchio!

é adesso mi sento più forte é più pronta a cominciare questo nuovo capitolo della mia vita!

grazie

(rimanendo sempre sul forum, sperando in consigli utili)


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> anche i rutti in effetti...
> seeee, bando allo svacco (avete mai sentito le mucche che fanno?) dicevo:
> io la trovo una delixcatezza non dare il n di cell per interposta persona
> sarò ARIOSA!


Già, che dire dei rutti? Il rutto, a differenza del peto, può essere artificioso (è possibile ruttare a comando, più difficile è petare a comando).
Da bambino riuscivo a parlare ruttando. Mi hai dato un grande spunto per la giornata, Matilde, la passerò cercando di dire "margine operativo lordo" in un sol rutto.


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

ma quanto sei carino


----------



## brugola (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Già, che dire dei rutti? Il rutto, a differenza del peto, può essere artificioso (*è possibile ruttare a comando, più difficile è petare a comando*).
> .


io non ci son mai riuscita mannaggia


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ci son mai riuscita mannaggia


 
nemmeno io e solo Dio sa quanto ci abbia provato!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non ci son mai riuscita mannaggia





soleluna80 ha detto:


> nemmeno io e solo Dio sa quanto ci abbia provato!!!


che signore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (se volete vi faccio un corso, 'margine operativo lordo' mi riesce)


----------



## brugola (12 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nemmeno io e solo Dio sa quanto ci abbia provato!!!


però se mi davano una coca cola battevo quelli che li facevano a comando


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però se mi davano una coca cola battevo quelli che li facevano a comando


La coca è ruttogena, sta al rutto come il fagiolo stà al peto.


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però se mi davano una coca cola battevo quelli che li facevano a comando


ovvio! la Coca non perdona, anche la Schweppes non scherza...


----------



## brugola (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> La coca è ruttogena, sta al rutto come il fagiolo stà al peto.


 
e il rutto dopo mangiato sta come il pisello nel suo baccello


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

vi chiedo solo perchè nei miei post fate ste cose? perchè mi odiate tanto?


----------



## brugola (12 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vi chiedo solo perchè nei miei post fate ste cose? perchè mi odiate tanto?


secondo te ? è odio?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e il rutto dopo mangiato sta come il pisello nel suo baccello


Ti ricordi le "fiabe sonore":

Com'è bello com'è bello
stare in cinque in un baccello
stare in cinque a ridacchiare
mentre fuori c'è il temporale


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vi chiedo solo perchè nei miei post fate ste cose? perchè mi odiate tanto?


Mannò...è venuto così.


----------



## Old matilde (12 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vi chiedo solo perchè nei miei post fate ste cose? perchè mi odiate tanto?


odio?
ma no... siamo sempre i soliti che svacchiamo ovunque!


----------



## Old matilde (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Già, che dire dei rutti? Il rutto, a differenza del peto, può essere artificioso (è possibile ruttare a comando, più difficile è petare a comando).
> Da bambino riuscivo a parlare ruttando. Mi hai dato un grande spunto per la giornata, Matilde, la passerò cercando di dire *"margine operativo lordo"* in un sol rutto.


un'arte! 
nonostante il mio impegno, provare provare provare... niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un leggero miglioramento si verifica con l'acqua gassatissima ma riesco solo a dire "ciao" mentre l'obiettivo è un SONORO "vaffanc**"


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mannò...è venuto così.


 
la prossima volta vieni da un altra parte


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> un'arte!
> nonostante il mio impegno, provare provare provare... niente
> 
> 
> ...


Matilde, mi fai tremar.


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo te ? è odio?


 
di certo no è amore.


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> di certo no è amore.


odio è ben altro. questa è burloneria, forse non la grdisci e mi sta bene ma paragonarla all'odio....


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> la prossima volta vieni da un altra parte


 
Vengo dove capita, a volte sulle lasagne, chiedi a Brugola.


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vengo dove capita, a volte sulle lasagne, chiedi a Brugola.


----------



## Old matilde (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Matilde, mi fai tremar.


Linea.. anche Voi


(che ne dite mio Cavaliere dall'Ombra lineare quanto di contrasto la luce Vi fa brillare: andiamo sottobraccio verso l'orizzonte di altro post... perchè Tatina fra pochissimo ci fulmina)


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Linea.. anche Voi
> 
> 
> (che ne dite mio Cavaliere dall'Ombra lineare quanto di contrasto la luce Vi fa brillare: andiamo sottobraccio verso l'orizzonte di altro post... perchè Tatina fra pochissimo ci fulmina)


venite a cazzeggiare in off topics! così tati è contenta


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


Tutti i salmi finiscono in "gloria".


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Linea.. anche Voi
> 
> 
> (che ne dite mio Cavaliere dall'Ombra lineare quanto di contrasto la luce Vi fa brillare: andiamo sottobraccio verso l'orizzonte di altro post... perchè Tatina fra pochissimo ci fulmina)


 
Brrrrrrrr...... dove si va a continuare che non ho capito?


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vengo dove capita, a volte sulle lasagne, chiedi a Brugola.


ti ringrazio ma non cerco referenze


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

ma state pure. vado via io, tranquilli tengo altro da fare


----------



## Old matilde (12 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Brrrrrrrr...... dove si va a continuare che non ho capito?


non saprei... forse all'Ombra dei Pompetti da Voi iniziato, di certo non Vi arrabbierete dello svacco autoprodotto


----------



## Old matilde (12 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma state pure. vado via io, tranquilli tengo altro da fare


no no, scusaci..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




andiamo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (12 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non saprei... forse all'Ombra dei Pompetti da Voi iniziato, di certo non Vi arrabbierete dello svacco autoprodotto


 
All'ombra dei giovani pompetti in fiore.


----------



## tatitati (12 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> no no, scusaci..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dopo aver fatto danno? mi sembra assurdo non ti pare?
state pure.
ho esaurito gli argomenti e le parole, quindi vi conviene approfittare. credo sia il mio ultimo post


----------

